# O-Fish-Al Call-Out Thread!!!



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Indoors right? If it is get me a addy and I can see how far it is and mabey come put some Carowhiners in their favorite place.........ON THE PINE!!!!


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm way down here in Florida, but get me a schedule and if I can make it up there, I'll come put it on ya!

It's on like Donkey Kong!

SB


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

NEWS FLASH!!!!!
this just in....last weeks sitdown of 3dshooter has apparently affected his mental stability....anyone knowing his whereabouts is asked to call the NC Office of Archery Stupidity and turn him in.....



....bring it Xbaby


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

ACCEPTED!!!!!

And for those wannabees http://www.carolinaoutdoorsportsman.com/

Chad, since you talked them into polishing the pine; how about a bit more of your sweet-talk and get them to stay open a little later - 7:00 PM, I'm just getting warmed up.

JPrice & I will be there early - will try to save the best shots for the late comers.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

*Your On, 3d looser*

Ha Mac, did 3d forget last week. Seems like we sat his arse down early. I don't remember seeing 3d on the line after the second end. And if my mine has not left me, was it not you still standing at the end. Maybe just luck Mac. Ha Ha :angel:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Indoors right? If it is get me a addy and I can see how far it is and mabey come put some Carowhiners in their favorite place.........ON THE PINE!!!!


:doh:

Bet he didn't see that one coming :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> NEWS FLASH!!!!!
> this just in....last weeks sitdown of 3dshooter has apparently affected his mental stability....anyone knowing his whereabouts is asked to call the NC Office of Archery Stupidity and turn him in.....
> 
> 
> ...


So it appears that he already has splinters.......

maybe one of them went in deeper then you all though. 



Mac you know most chewies are all talk.:wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

*3D is on the PINE*

Poor 3D SHOOTER. He came, he shoot and he headed to the pine early. :sad: If he had only come with a Martin he might have had a chance.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Indoors right? If it is get me a addy and I can see how far it is and mabey come put some Carowhiners in their favorite place.........ON THE PINE!!!!


NO SHOW!!!!

And just where is Mr. 3DShooter80???? ON THE PINE! Heck, even the Prag lasted longer that the "talker" did.

Had a great time tonight. JPrice is beginning to get the hang of all this - She has been shooting the 5 spot this week and I told her to just shoot the center target and work on grouping. After a few arrows tonight I "advised" here to start shooting all 5 targets (groups were getting a bit too tight). :wink:

Uped my PB on the 3 spot by 1 point (288). 

Lots of fun tonight in every aspect - don't think I've laughed that much in a long time. The comedy got so "out of hand" that even JarLicker dropped 2 arrows in a row.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> Poor 3D SHOOTER. He came, he shoot and he headed to the pine early. :sad: If he had only come with a Martin he might have had a chance.


I just realized why 3D Shooter didn't come back here last night and "admit" his demise. JPrice brought him a whole box of "baby books" - he probably spent the rest of the night trying to figure out how the "lil tick got in the oven".


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

AT was down for me all day plus I didnt get off work till 6!!! Yep some of us have to do that!!!!!

I am considering a Trip down to the orginal place I began sendin Carowhiners to the pine!!! I see a gander mountian trip in the near future any body game??? I got a whole case of lemon sented pine sol for anybody who gets sent to the pine early!!!!!


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I just realized why 3D Shooter didn't come back here last night and "admit" his demise. JPrice brought him a whole box of "baby books" - he probably spent the rest of the night trying to figure out how the "lil tick got in the oven".


He needs to start worrying about what happens when the tick comes out of the oven!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I just realized why 3D Shooter didn't come back here last night and "admit" his demise. JPrice brought him a whole box of "baby books" - he probably spent the rest of the night trying to figure out how the "lil tick got in the oven".



That's not fair. You shouldn't distract a man while he's supposed to be shootin.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Talking Smack Is FUN!!!*

Well, 
After all of my smack talking, I ended up not shooting worth a crap. Heck, even ol Pragmatic Lee lasted longer than I did in the shoot-down. So, I admit it. I got spanked and sat down on the pine early. 
Despite my "misfortune", I will continue to talk smack. Even if it is only to aggrivate Firstmaxx!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> Well,
> After all of my smack talking, I ended up not shooting worth a crap. Heck, even ol Pragmatic Lee lasted longer than I did in the shoot-down. So, I admit it. I got spanked and sat down on the pine early.
> Despite my "misfortune", I will continue to talk smack. Even if it is only to aggrivate Firstmaxx!!!


Yea, that's right - wait till Sunday morning when very few are around to make your appearance and admit your loss. Guess you been doing a lot of "reading" since Thu. evening. :tongue:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> Well,
> After all of my smack talking, I ended up not shooting worth a crap. Heck, even ol Pragmatic Lee lasted longer than I did in the shoot-down. So, I admit it. I got spanked and sat down on the pine early.
> Despite my "misfortune", I will continue to talk smack. Even if it is only to aggrivate Firstmaxx!!!


Did you learn anything from those books?


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

*Firstmaxx is back*

It seems that no one has posted who won the smack down. Could it have been Firstmaxx. :wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

3dshooter80 said:


> (in my best announcer voice...)
> In this corner... weighing in at a feather-lite 225 pounds... armed with his 2008 Bowtech Constitution.... 3DSHOOTER80!!!! (the crowd goes wild!!!)
> 
> His opponents, FirstMaxx, Jarlicker, Macoholic, ChopperSteve, Pragmatic Lee, JPrice, and anyone else who thinks they got what it takes.... in the opposite corner. (crowd boo's loudly)
> ...





X Hunter said:


> AT was down for me all day plus I didnt get off work till 6!!! Yep some of us have to do that!!!!!
> 
> I am considering a Trip down to the orginal place I began sendin Carowhiners to the pine!!! I see a gander mountian trip in the near future any body game??? I got a whole case of lemon sented pine sol for anybody who gets sent to the pine early!!!!!


Mr. Baker would you please save me some? I'll bring a few :darkbeer: and a couple cigars for after our meal of "CaroWhinians"............... ok, I'll make it a dozen or so big :darkbeer:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> Mr. Baker would you please save me some? I'll bring a few :darkbeer: and a couple cigars for after our meal of "CaroWhinians"............... ok, I'll make it a dozen or so big :darkbeer:


Kent is seems to me that none of these Carowhiners want any more of these VA Boys cause they competly ignored me on my call out!!!!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Actually after the severe all season long beat down we received last indoor season from arrows of you Va. Dot shooter Elites. I was hoping to change gameplans for this season. Yes, instead of being threatened with and ultimately ending up with much terrible bench time. I was hoping this season you guys may give us a hand. Help prop us back up. Lift our shooting scores. You know something like that. Yes a few pointers or three. 
Cause we just aint feeling the love. You know!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Actually after the severe all season long beat down we received last indoor season from arrows of you Va. Dot shooter Elites. I was hoping to change gameplans for this season. Yes, instead of being threatened with and ultimately ending up with much terrible bench time. I was hoping this season you guys may give us a hand. Help prop us back up. Lift our shooting scores. You know something like that. Yes a few pointers or three.
> Cause we just aint feeling the love. You know!


 If there was any loving going on you'd definitely be feeling it................ 

We'll have to get together again this year. Is the NCFAA doing the "Vegas" type shoot again?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> If there was any loving going on you'd definitely be feeling it................
> 
> We'll have to get together again this year. Is the NCFAA doing the "Vegas" type shoot again?


Kent the NC shoot was fun... Mabey they will post it up agin and let us come on down and let them see a repeat performance....:darkbeer:


On another note when yall gonna start the smackdowns a the huntin shak again????? Gotta be more than 3 this year!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

jarlicker said:


> Actually after the severe all season long beat down we received last indoor season from arrows of you Va. Dot shooter Elites. I was hoping to change gameplans for this season. Yes, instead of being threatened with and ultimately ending up with much terrible bench time. I was hoping this season you guys may give us a hand. Help prop us back up. Lift our shooting scores. You know something like that. Yes a few pointers or three.
> Cause we just aint feeling the love. You know!



Have ya'all tried to close your eyes and yell shtiiii.. maybe that will get the arrow back into the center. :beer::beer:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Have ya'all tried to close your eyes and yell shtiiii.. maybe that will get the arrow back into the center. 

Bees you must have misunderstood what I typed. We are going to try something different!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

jarlicker said:


> Have ya'all tried to close your eyes and yell shtiiii.. maybe that will get the arrow back into the center.
> 
> Bees you must have misunderstood what I typed. We are going to try something different!



oh my bad!


----------

